# Tv Bug Bit Me Hard!



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, well I have been bitten by the TV bug. I just picked up a new TV yesterday and now need to sell my baby







. An 05 GMC Yukon with 4:10, 5.3V8,North Shore package with dvd's for the kids, upgraded wheels, upgraded leather, back up sensor, the list goes on and on. This truck is my baby and has been well cared for but it is time to go after owning her only 14mo. If anyone knows of someone that may be interested please let me know.







Thanks, Randy

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=445]Clicky[/url][/url]
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good luck with the sale of the Yukon...

I think some pics of the new beast are in order!!! WOW!

I didn't even realize the Mega cab was available as a dually....

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is NO way you can tell us (me) that you put 22.5 in rims on a Dodge dually and expect to get away without posting a picture









Picture is a must







please.









John

If you cannot post one (as I am even having trouble doing it) e mail one to ....say...PdxDoug and he will post for you ( I mean me. I really want to see the truck







)

Thank You


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> There is NO way you can tell us (me) that you put 22.5 in rims on a Dodge dually and expect to get away without posting a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have yet to post any pics on this site but if I have issues I will email to Doug. I will get the pic tonight and email tomorrow. Please help with the sale of the Yukon folks, I am dredding making double payments on vehicles.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2006 Dodge Mega cab dually w/cummins diesel and 22.5" Kenworth rims

Wow! All I can say is WOW!

We will do what we can to help you sell your Yukon, OVTT. But only on one condition...

You have to attend the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah, and give us all rides!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ooooh! I wanna see a picture too! Your new truck sounds like a beaut!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> 2006 Dodge Mega cab dually w/cummins diesel and 22.5" Kenworth rims
> 
> Wow! All I can say is WOW!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a deal to me Doug! I dont think I will have any problems with hills at all now, so Utah could be in the cards for us







. Not that the Yukon was bad on hills but at 8% grades or more at times I thought the diesel would be an advantage.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congrats on the new truckâ€¦I think itâ€™s catchy though.








Iâ€™ve been â€œjust surfinâ€ for new vehicles.

MaeJae

P.S. When posting a picture â€¦ for some reason it needs 
to be in a â€œlandscapeâ€ orientation(wider than tall)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrts on the new TV
We needs pics of it

And good luck selling the Yukon pics will help sell it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Truck
















Need pics, please.

Thor


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey guys, I was way too busy this AM to get pics. I WILL have them tomorrow so keep a look out for them. Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like an other ex-Yukon owner. Sounds like a nice truck you got there. I thought I did good with the upgrade but a diesel dually? Nice.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might as well post pictures of both TV's....


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Okay I have pics in email form and have no idea how to post them. Please help. Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> There is NO way you can tell us (me) that you put 22.5 in rims on a Dodge dually and expect to get away without posting a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright I have pics in my gallery but can't get the link right. Better yet I woul preffer to have the pic in the thread itself instead of a link. Thanks, Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Hello all, well I have been bitten by the TV bug. I just picked up a new TV yesterday and now need to sell my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Finally figured out the picture post thing!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

I am not getting through to the pictures on either of your threads. What is the gallery you have them stored in? Or are you linking to an off site source?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Randy,
> 
> I am not getting through to the pictures on either of your threads. What is the gallery you have them stored in? Or are you linking to an off site source?
> 
> ...


They are in my Outbackers gallery. They work when I click on them but others must be blocked, how do I fix it?

Try it now guys


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great truck Randy!

I was looking around a bit, and it appears that 3/4 ton is the largest MegaCab Dually available. Is that correct, or is that a 1 ton?

Also, what's the story on the wheels? Is that the standard bolt pattern on the duallies, or did you have the hubs modded to fit the wheels?

Again... VERY NICE!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's a great truck Randy!
> 
> I was looking around a bit, and it appears that 3/4 ton is the largest MegaCab Dually available. Is that correct, or is that a 1 ton?
> 
> ...


Dodge does make the 1 ton Mega cab, thats what mine is. All duallies are 1 ton from Dodge. It came stock as a dually but a company called California Concepts put the bigger wheels and some other goodies on. From the disciption the wheels had some type of modification to allow them to fit. I just washed it last night for the first time and this thing is huge! I need to talk to some of the big rig drivers and see how they polish those aluminum rims. Thanks for the compliment Doug.


----------

